# Belkit 1:24 Rally Kits available from modelkitworld.com



## karr1981 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Guys,
If you are a fan / collector of 1:24 scale cars and Rally versions, then you should check out the cool selection from Belkits, available now from Modelkitworld - only £37.95 each

Each kit comes with photoetched parts to enhance the quality/detail of the kit, and where applicable Night race parts are also included.

http://store.modelkitworld.com/brands/BELKITS.html


----------

